# Letting our Texan Members know that you are in our mind and hearts!



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

I know we have several members from the great state of Texas and I think at least one from the area being devastated by the hurricane.

You are in our minds and hearts. 

If there is anything that we can send directly to you, your family or friends via the Red Cross or some other agency, let us know.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Build dikes, no walls


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Please send up a prayer for my sister and her husband of only three weeks- he had just started a piano assistantship at University of Houston and now they're reasonably certain their apartment is a total loss. They themselves are safe having gone to a friend's house out of the path of the storm, but this is hard to deal with especially less than a month into their marriage. There is still a bit of hope the apartment is intact with little or no damage but not much. With the amount of flooding in the area there's not much chance anything will make it without being basically submerged.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I have wonderful news to report- somehow, some way, my sister's apartment made it through the hurricane and floods with nary a scratch. I'm absolutely astounded at this spot of luck. Buildings mere street corners away are total losses, but the entire apartment complex she lives in was untouched. The only harm done was some spoiled food in the refrigerator. 
For those of you who took the time to implore the Almighty on my family's behalf, in whatever your way to do that is, you have my unending gratitude. Just please grant me one more request- send up one more for the ones who weren't as lucky. My sister and brother-in-law did some volunteer relief work during their stay away from the apartment and saw first hand many people with shattered lives.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a friend who is an EMT coming to Houston from Nashville to help out, and he is bringing a truckload of donated items. Also, our local Krogers are accepting monetary donations (for the Red Cross or Salvation Army), which makes it easy to contribute. I was thinking about ordering another box set, but I sent it your way instead. The box can wait until you all dry out.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I just hope the most popular baby girl name between now and the end of the year in Houston isn't Zika. That wouldn't be good!


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

The water only went halfway up the driveway and went back down. I was really lucky, some of the surrounding neighborhoods are still under water.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

People of Texas, you are in our hearts & minds. xx


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> I have a friend who is an EMT coming to Houston from Nashville to help out, and he is bringing a truckload of donated items. Also, our local Krogers are accepting monetary donations (for the Red Cross or Salvation Army), which makes it easy to contribute. I was thinking about ordering another box set, but I sent it your way instead. The box can wait until you all dry out.


I would imagine that your friend doesn't have the time to talk too much, but I cannot imagine the logistics of coordinating the volunteers and goods that arrive down there. Being an EMT I suppose he could just park in some empty parking lot and just start to walk... I simply cannot imagine it. I suppose as trucks arrive to previously closed Walmarts, Targets, supermarkets, that's a start, but how will people who have lost all forms of transport even get to the goods? I know under normal conditions you can have mail/packages delivered to a local UPS Store instead of a home or office delivery, but I can only imagine the workload and the logistics. ...but ingenuity is one of the many things we do well.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

He coordinated with a church and drove his trailer to the people they directed him to. I'm amazed he did it without a lot of problems. He just made it home.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

My community has several trucks coming back and forth. Many are trying to increase the number of trips because the NE Central Red Cross is going to halt trips because of Hurricane Irma.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Spare also a minute for those in the Caribbean, my country has several Island there.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Spare also a minute for those in the Caribbean, my country has several Island there.


Most certainly, Pugg, and all those in the Caribbean. Do you know anyone who is on those islands now?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JosefinaHW said:


> Most certainly, Pugg, and all those in the Caribbean. Do you know anyone who is on those islands now?


Very close friends but they are safe, storm protected home. 
Thank you for asking


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

My mother is in Barbados. Hurricane Irma passed north of the island and Hurricane Jose is not currently predicted to hit the island but hurricanes sometimes change course. Glad to hear that your friends in the Netherlands Antilles are OK Pugg.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2017)

My wife and I visited Dallas, Fort Worth, Austin, and Houston in June. It's absolutely sickening and heartbreaking to see the scenes of mass destruction. I can scarcely comprehend what I'm seeing. My wife went to Rice University and lived in Houston (and afterward, Dallas) for many years, so it really struck her. Rice seems to have been spared--mostly street flooding.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

And our Caribbean members.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I visited Houston many years ago and I too am saddened by the damage it has suffered. Being the great city it is though, I'm sure it will rebuild and be even stronger in the future.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

chill782002 said:


> My mother is in Barbados. Hurricane Irma passed north of the island and Hurricane Jose is not currently predicted to hit the island but hurricanes sometimes change course. Glad to hear that your friends in the Netherlands Antilles are OK Pugg.


'very glad to hear your mother is ok!


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Alas, I have to expand the scope of this thread....

To all of you who have been or will be affected by Hurricane Harvey, Irma and Jose; and the terrible earthquake that occurred near Guatemala and Mexico, you continue to remain in our hearts and minds. 

Please let us know if there is anything we can do for you.

Of course, our best wishes extend to all who suffer any where.


----------

